
The Gentlest Introduction to the EM Algorithm - abidlabs
https://abidlabs.github.io/EM-Algorithm/
======
abidlabs
Hi guys, I wrote this tutorial for the expectation-maximization (EM) algorithm
with the aim of making it accessible to someone with only a prereq of basic
probability. If you are curious about the EM algorithm (which is a super
important algorithm in machine learning), I hope this helps. If you already
know the EM algorithm, I would love to get your feedback on how approachable
this is or how you'd tweak it to make it better. Thanks!

